# Treatment at IVF Wales



## gingerella (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone else being treated at IVF Wales at the moment. Had my egg collection on Monday - 28 eggs - 14 fertilised. Going in on Sat for egg transfer. Really nervous. Praying it works this time.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning gingerella - there is an ivfwales section and you can join people having treatment now using the following link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258324.msg4500338#new

Well done on your embryos and good luck for transfer

Mrs T


----------



## StinaJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes I am I've had my first injections for IUI but it was abandonned due to follicules only being 10mm. In mean time my bloods came back stating i needed another Rubella injcetions so can't have my second IUI for at least 5 weeks!!!


----------

